# Der beste Ego-Shooter mit tollem Wiederspielwert: Wählt jetzt euren Favoriten



## SebastianThoeing (11. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der beste Ego-Shooter mit tollem Wiederspielwert: Wählt jetzt euren Favoriten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der beste Ego-Shooter mit tollem Wiederspielwert: Wählt jetzt euren Favoriten


----------



## Joerg2 (11. Mai 2012)

Es gibt nicht viele Ego-Shooter, bei denen ich den Singleplayer mehrfach gespielt habe. 
Die Liste anführen würde aber bei mir als Bond-Fan James Bond : Nightfire - Gefolgt von Quantum Trost. Gilt aber so vermutlich nur für mich und ein paar andere Bond-Verrückte.
Allgemein würd ich sagen, dass mir der Battlefield 3 Singleplayer zwar gefallen hat, ich ihn aber nicht nochmal spielen müsste. CoD 4 bekommt von daher meine Stimme.


----------



## Khaos (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bin zugegebener Maßen ein ziemlicher BF-Fanboy, aber ich muss gestehen: Die CoD4-Kampagne hab ich insgesamt an die 5-6 mal durchgespielt. Der SP von BF3 ist gut, aber (vom Wiederspielwert! her) den von MW toppt er imo nicht.* Meine Stimme ging daher an CoD:MW. 

*



Spoiler



Von daher kann ich persönlich die hohe Wertung für den BF3-SP nicht nachvollziehen. Und das als BF3-Fanboy.


----------



## der-jan (11. Mai 2012)

wer hat denn diese vorauswahl getroffen? 
die hard nakatomi plaza? ständig durch gleich aussehende bürogänge rennen hatte ja schon beim einmalgen spielen einen ungemeinen "wiederholungseffekt" das will keiner nochmal spielen 

die left3dead teile kann man doch nicht als singleplayer werten - ansonsten könnte man ja auch anführen daß dm deck 17 und cft face the world von unreal tournament einen wiederspielwert haben 

- deus ex hat auf jeden fall einen  sehr hohen wiederspielwert von daher bekommt das meine stimme
- nolf aufgrund es humors auch
- far cry hat aufgrund es offenen geländes abwechslung im schusswechsel zu bieten
- bei bulleltstorm gab man sich mit dem punktesystem auch mühe einen anreiz zum mehrmaligen spielen zu geben

bei allen anderen seh ich wenig wiederspielwert - bei stalker hat ma zig aufgaben, aber anstatt das mehrmals zu spielen spiele ich das einmal "ausgiebig"

in der umfrage fehlen mir echt ein paar titel die wirklich nen hohen wiederspielwert haben
- die serious sam titel - man kann die punktzahl verbessern und durch die masse an gegners spielt es sich jedes mal etwas anders
- ähnlich bei painkiller
- rainbow six vegas 2 - fand auch hier das belohungssystem (in der internaltionalen ausgabe) recht motivierend, außerdem hat es ja noch die typischen lone wolf, terroristenjagt spielmodi


----------



## Briareos (11. Mai 2012)

Singlelplayer ... mehrfach ... in BF/CoD? Irgendwie habe ich da wohl andere Spiele gespielt ... nun ja

Nach langem Überlegen bekommt das erste Deus Ex meine Stimme. Vom Wiederspielbarkeitswert ist auch der 3. Teil sehr gut, aber (meiner Meinung nach) eben auch kürzer.


----------



## Kwengie (11. Mai 2012)

Der Singleplayer in Crysis (1) hat für mich einen hohen Widerspielwert und im Multiplayer fehlen mir einige Shooter wie Battlefield 2 oder gar Battlefield 1942, der Klassiker aller Battlefields schlechthin. Daher habe ich für Bad Company 2 gestimmt und Battlefield 3, äh, lassen wir mal lieber.


Ist ja nur der Singleplayer gemeint.
also hab ich für Crysis gestimmt, weil meiner Meinung in diesem Shooter alles stimmt, was mein Herz begeht.


----------



## Gast20180705 (11. Mai 2012)

Wo ist denn das gute alte Quake in der Liste. Die guten, alten mappingtechnich genialen Maps sind es einfach Wert immer wieder gespielt zu werden. Das Spielgefühl ist auch einfach zeitlos.


----------



## kornhill (11. Mai 2012)

Schwer zu sagen. Aber HL2 ist der Shooter den ich mit Abstand am meisten gespielt habe. Die Abwechslung und die vielen kleinen Secrets (G-Man suchen) haben mich auch immer wieder bei der Stange gehalten. Gerade das jedes Level sein eigenes Thema hatte fand ich toll. Obwohl das lineare Gameplay eigentlich dagegen spricht, ist HL2 für mich der Shooter mit dem grössten Wiederspielwert. (Bin aber auch kein großer Shooter Fan.)


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2012)

Half Life. Half Life 1! Ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Farragut (11. Mai 2012)

für mich war es definitiv Borderlands, der Humor, die Itemjagd und das Aufleveln haben mich länger gefesselt, als alle COD SP Teile zusammen in Anspruch genommen haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2012)

Hatten wir diese Umfrage nicht schon einmal laufen ?! 
Egal, von mir dieselbe Antwort wie zuletzt auch: "Crysis 1".


----------



## der-jan (11. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Half Life. Half Life 1! Ohne wenn und aber.


aber das ist auch nur dem alter geschuldet oder? ich meine in über einem jahrzehnt sammelt sich da schon was an...
ich hab hl auch zumindest 3 mal durchgespielt aber da die unzähligen recht guten soloplay mods meist ein ähnliches setting und das gleiche spielgefühl boten hab ich die halt alle durchgespielt anstatt zum 4-5 oder gar 6ten mal hl selbst

für mehrmals das wirklich gleiche spiel spielen - also ohne größere änderungen durch verzweigungen wie bei deus ex - steht bei mir unreal noch vor half life - das hatte schon noch mal a bissle mehr zu bieten, an manches erinnert man sich erst wieder wenn man wieder an der stelle ist usw - ein unreal ist für mehr als ne handvoll durchspielen gut 

ich find es ehrlich gesagt schade, daß momentan in der umfrage der soloplayer von battlefield 3 vorn liegt... bringt die umfrage irgendwie für mich in ne schieflage 
ist als ob man fragt welchen film hab ihr am häufigsten gesehen und an der spitzenposition steht ein videoclip wie sagen wir freedom von george michael  (nett anzusehen auf jeden fall aber kein wirklich epischer film )


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> aber das ist auch nur dem alter geschuldet oder?


 meinem alter oder dem alter des Spiels?  ich musste mich halt für eins entscheiden. 
HL2 fand ich immer schlechter, in erster Linie wegen den Physikspielereien, die mir oft zu aufgesetzt wirkten, und die Spielzeit streckten. Deus Ex hab ich komplett verpasst (steinigt mich), Unreal wohl nur zur Hälfte durch. Den Grund dafür weiss ich nicht mehr. Lag aber nicht daran dass es mir nicht gefiel, vielleicht gabs technische Gründe damals. Crysis war nie eine Option, ein hübscher Grafikblender mit nettem Dschungel und ödem, zweiten Spielabschnitt. Far Cry fand ich gut bis zu den Mutanten, dann wurde es leider nervig. Fand es auch ziemlich schwer. System Shock war auch ein gutes Spiel, hab ich aber nur zweimal durch.


----------



## Exar-K (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte Single- und Multiplayer getrennt bzw. expliziter darauf hingewiesen. So wie jetzt verfälscht das denk ich die Ergebnisse.


----------



## hifumi (11. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> für mehrmals das wirklich gleiche spiel spielen - also ohne größere änderungen durch verzweigungen wie bei deus ex - steht bei mir unreal noch vor half life - das hatte schon noch mal a bissle mehr zu bieten, an manches erinnert man sich erst wieder wenn man wieder an der stelle ist usw - ein unreal ist für mehr als ne handvoll durchspielen gut
> 
> ich find es ehrlich gesagt schade, daß momentan in der umfrage der soloplayer von battlefield 3 vorn liegt... bringt die umfrage irgendwie für mich in ne schieflage
> ist als ob man fragt welchen film hab ihr am häufigsten gesehen und an der spitzenposition steht ein videoclip wie sagen wir freedom von george michael  (nett anzusehen auf jeden fall aber kein wirklich epischer film )


 
Bin gerade selbst wieder dabei, Unreal durchzuspielen. Half-Life kenne ich fast auswendig, früher wusste ich sogar die Position jedes Gegners. Aber Unreal kann ich jetzt fast als ein neues Spiel durchspielen, denn ich kenn nur die ersten paar Levels noch einigermaßen gut.

Aber wie Leute BF3 wählen können...
Ist doch alles gehüpft wie gesprungen in solchen Spielen. Hin und wieder habe ich auch Lust auf CoD, aber ob ich dann MW1, 2 oder 3 spiele ist völlig egal, denn es ist sowieso in jedem Spiel und an jeder Stelle praktisch das Gleiche.

Quake 1 hat für mich auch einen enormen Wiederspielwert. Durch die Unterteilung in 4 Episoden fängt man nicht immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle an. Ich mach das Spiel an, wähle irgendeine Episode und spiele ohne zu speichern einfach so weit wie ich komme. So zwischendurch. Das Spiel hat zwar relativ wenig unterschiedliche Gegner, aber ziemlich abwechslungsreiches Leveldesign und die unterschiedliche Platzierung der Gegner, auf Vorsprüngen etc., sorgt für viele unterschiedliche Situationen.
Ausserdem meiner Meinung nach auch ein enormer Pluspunkt, dass Quake keine richtige Story besitzt, und man darum nicht ständig die gleichen Dialoge hört oder durch irgendwelche Skriptsequenzen gehn muss. Macht das erneute Spielen viel angenehmer find ich, und ich würde mir wünschen, dass mehr Shooter auf eine Story einfach verzichten anstatt da irgendwas halbgares reinzuzwängen was eh nur vom Spiel ablenkt.


----------



## JojoBro (11. Mai 2012)

battlefield 3 knapp 15%??  Ich musste schon damit kämpfen, das Game das 1te mal durchzuspielen, so langweilig fand ICH (!) das. Jedem seine Meinung 
Borderlands hat für mich den größten Wiederspielwert, zumal man mehrere Klassen hat und sich jedes mal anders spezialisieren kann.


----------



## JojoBro (11. Mai 2012)

Im Multiplayer sieht das ganze natürlich komplett anders aus, bf3 ftw


----------



## BiJay (11. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele eigentlich selten Spiele mehrmals durch. Von den genannten habe ich glaube nur Borderlands, Half Life 1+2 und irgendein CoD 2x durchgespielt. Da Borderlands mehr Abwechslung dabei bietet, habe ich dies gewählt.


----------



## billy336 (11. Mai 2012)

JojoBro schrieb:


> battlefield 3 knapp 15%??  Ich musste schon damit kämpfen, das Game das 1te mal durchzuspielen, so langweilig fand ICH (!) das. Jedem seine Meinung
> Borderlands hat für mich den größten Wiederspielwert, zumal man mehrere Klassen hat und sich jedes mal anders spezialisieren kann.


 
bin ehrlich gesagt auch etwas überrascht. hier geht es ja um kampagne und da find ich die von bf3 mit abstand die schwächste von allen gelisteten spielen. sehr oft habe ich thief 2 durchgespielt und crysis.


----------



## BikeRider (11. Mai 2012)

Ganz klar Doom


----------



## der-jan (11. Mai 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> bin ehrlich gesagt auch etwas überrascht. hier geht es ja um kampagne und da find ich die von bf3 mit abstand die schwächste von allen gelisteten spielen. sehr oft habe ich thief 2 durchgespielt und crysis.


 
ich kann nur vermuten daß die votes für battlefield 3 einfach fanvotes sind die bei battlefield immer ihr kreuz setzen wenn es in der auswahl ist - denk mal in dem sinne würde battlefield 3 auch das votung für "spiel mit der schärften weiblichen spielfigur gewinnen" wenn es mit bei der auswahl ist


----------



## der-jan (11. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Deus Ex hab ich komplett verpasst (steinigt mich)....


 warum steinigen... aber ich würde es dir echt ans herz legen zu spielen


----------



## Kuomo (11. Mai 2012)

WTF BF3?! Ein grandioser multiplayer shooter, keine frage, aber die kampagne ist wirklich nur durchschnitt.
Ich glaube da haben wieder viele die frage nicht gelesen.

Ich bin für Crysis, das ist schön kurzweilig und man kann die missionen immer etwas anders angehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Mai 2012)

Die meisten Umfragen in denen BF3 drin ist kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen. So auch diese hier 
Meine Favortien sind ganz klar Portal 2 und Borderlands.


----------



## dennis-2810 (11. Mai 2012)

Borderlands ALL THE WAY! Und Crysis. Deus Ex hab ich leider noch nicht gespielt


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2012)

Borderlands wäre mir allein durch Claptrap viel zu nervig, es mehrmals durchzuspielen


----------



## SirForce (11. Mai 2012)

Warum haben denn so viele für Battlefield 3 gestimmt? Ich fand die Kampange so unglaublich langweilig, das ich es bisher nicht mal geschafft hab, die auch nur ein einziges mal durchzuspielen. Mir drängt sich hier der Gedanke auf, das viele die abgestimmt haben entweder die meisten Spiele auf der Liste nicht kennen/nicht gespielt haben oder Single- mit Multiplayer verwechseln (bzw.nicht gelesen haben, das es in der Liste nur um die Kampange geht).


----------



## Tyranidis (11. Mai 2012)

Wie oft ich allein "The Secret Armory of general Knoxxx" gespielt habe und Waffen bei Crawmerax gefarmt.... omg


----------



## animus128 (11. Mai 2012)

CoD 4 Kampagne war meiner Meinung nach einfach klasse und für die Zeit als es rausgekommen ist auch sehr einzigartig! Alleine diese Sniper Mission ist einer meiner All Time Favorites.

Borderlands war zwar sehr sehr geil, aber durch diem Länge habe ich es nur einmal gespielt. Portal 2 wart auch unglaublich gut, aber auch da habe ich die Kampagne nur einmal angefasst, aber ich denke ich werde die bald nochmal durchspielen


----------



## REAG (11. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was Portal 2 mit Ego-Shootern zu tun hat ... aber es war einfach episch


----------



## UthaSnake (11. Mai 2012)

Wiederspielwert ist für mich ganz klar ein Open World Shooter, da er sich beim 2ten und 3ten Mal durchspielen immer noch ganz anders durchspielen lässt als ein linearer Shooter 
(Geh auch nur vom SP aus, da MP sich ja jedes Spiel ziemlich ähnelt)


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2012)

Ganz ehrlich. Dumme Liste.

Sowas wie BF als MP Shooter haben da nix zu suchen.
Genauso wie HL, oder Portal 2. Lol, oder das Geniale Nolf.

Wer hat die Liste zusammengestellt. Den sollte man in die Wüste schicken.
Ganz ehrlich.

Man muss doch mal unterscheiden zwischen reinen EGO Shooter, wie Quake, Unreal Tournament und solchen leicht Füssen wie Hl die mit EGO Shootern rein gar nichts zu tun haben.

Unter EGO Shooter verbinde ich damaliges LAN Gaming ala eben Quake und Unreal Tournament.

Ansonsten schreibt ganz einfach Games mit Waffe im Anschlag.  Das würde es eher treffen. Aber reine EGO Shooter in dem Sinne von damals gibt es doch gar nicht mehr.

Sind alles Leicht Baller Games und nicht mehr. Trennt das mal, so Online für BF und sowas und Taktik Shooter oder so. Aber alles zu zusammen zu fassen. Manno da steht doch jetzt schon alles fest.

Blöde Liste, wo auch noch Hidden & Dangerous fehlt.


----------



## Mothman (11. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Dumme Liste.
> 
> Wer hat die Liste zusammengestellt. Den sollte man in die Wüste schicken.
> Ganz ehrlich.


OK, die ganze Community: AB IN DIE WÜSTE!!!  

Steht doch im Artikel, wer die Liste zusammen gestellt hat:


> Anfang Mai baten wir euch bereits darum, Ego-Shooter zu nennen, die eurer Meinung nach einen besonders hohen Wiederspielwert bieten. Wir haben eure Vorschläge gesammelt und in der folgenden Kurzumfrage zusammengestellt – alphabetisch sortiert. Jetzt seid ihr erneut gefragt. Wählt den Ego-Shooter, der eurer Meinung nach den höchsten Wiederspielwert bietet!



Die dumme Community war es! 

EDIT:
Du kannst also nicht sagen, du hättest nicht die Chance gehabt die Liste mitzugestalten.^^


----------



## tastenklopper (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn man Shooter mit hohem Wiederspielwert sucht, liegen natürlich die Spiele mit offener Welt und Handlungsfreiheit vorne, z.B. Crysis oder FarCry. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. und Borderlands bieten beim erneuten Durchspielen mehr als ein scriptlastiger Schlauch-Shooter á la Modern Warfare oder Doom. Hervorgehoben muss natürlich die Deus Ex-Reihe, da man die Spiele pazifistisch, als lautloser Killer oder Rambo durchspielen kann, deshalb ist der Wiederspielwert besonders hoch. 

Natürlich gibt es auch lineare Shooter, die man mehrfach durchspielen kann.

An der Umfrage finde ich es ärgerlich, dass die alten Klassiker keine Chance gegen neue Shooter haben. Viele hier haben Spiele wie System Shock, Thief 2 oder das erste Half-Life nie gespielt, aber die meisten kennen "Battlefield 3".
Unfair, da auch die Oldies ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.


----------



## dengg (11. Mai 2012)

Den höchsten Wiederspielwert hat für mich Star Wars Jedi Knight 2. Das könnte ich heute auch noch spielen. Ist zwar nicht nur ein EGO Shooter, aber zumindest am Anfang schon. 
Gestimmt habe ich aber für Half Life 2. Für ein über 7 Jahre altes Spiel sowohl von der Grafik, als auch vom Gameplay und der Story meiner Meinung nach immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## bollamannkopf (11. Mai 2012)

Och Leute ganz ehrlich..
Jetzt kommen wieder Beschwerden "Die Liste ist dumm"
Ihr wart das! Die Community hatte die Chance Spiele zu nennen! Wieso beschwert ich euch jetzt und nennt Namen. Das hättet ihr vorher machen sollen, also meckert nicht!
Und was das Ergebnis angeht. Wenn BF 3 mit so vielen Stimmen momentan vorn liegt sagt das ja alles. Ich habs einmal durchgespielt, war nett und spaßig, aber nochmal würd ichs nich zocken.
Da gibts echt Spiele die eine viel bessere Kampagne haben. BF ist Multiplayer pur, und SP ist ein nettes Anhängsel.


----------



## der-jan (11. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> OK, die ganze Community: AB IN DIE WÜSTE!!!
> 
> Steht doch im Artikel, wer die Liste zusammen gestellt hat:
> 
> ...



ist ja hier wie früher in den usa - blame the commies

plant computec etwa einen community relaunch?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Mai 2012)

Bei mir halten sich Half Life 1 und No One Lives Forever 1& 2 ungefähr die Waage. Alle 3 Spiele bestimmt 5x durchgespielt, so in nem Abstand von nem Jahr oder so, in Abwechslung. 

Hab mal für NoLF 2 gestimmt, dass es wenigstens 1 Stimme bekommt xD


----------



## Rollora (11. Mai 2012)

Sinnlose Umfrage, wer auch immer sie gemacht hat, weiß, wie man NICHT-aussagekräftige Umfragen erstellt. Völlig klar, dass hier die meistverkauften Titeln anschließend der beste "Wiederspielwert" suggeriert wird, ganz egal, ob dies nun den tatsachen entspricht oder nicht, es stimmen einfach mehr Leute dafür ab und dahingehend wird das Ergebnis verfälscht.
Wenn man hingegen jedes Spiel einzeln bewerten könnte von 1-5 Punkte (1= 1x gespielt, dann ist es nicht mehr spannend, bis 5= immer wieder toll) wäre das ganze etwas ehrlicher, denn dann würden vielleicht manche COD Fans nicht 5 sondern 4 oder 3 Punkte angeben, und somit hätte man einen WERT, wie gern jedes einzelne Spiel wiedergespielt wurde. Außerdem müsste es die Optionen "nicht gespielt" oder "hat mir schon beim ersten  Mal nicht besonders gefallen" geben, damit man andere Titel nicht unbeabsichtigt runtervotet, wenn man den anderen Spielen überall nur 1 Punkt gibt, weil man sie nicht kennt. Bei der Umfrage steht COD 4 weit vorne, dabei gibts wesentlich abwechslungsreichere Spiele in der Liste mit deutlich höherem Wiederspielwert, das ist zwar natürlich zum teil subjektiv, aber objektiv betrachtet hat ein STALKER oder ein HALF LIFE 2, Oder Deus EX nunmal mehr Wiederspielwert wie ein Call of Duty 4, weil man die Spiele auch wirklich ein wenig anders spielen kann jedes mal und nicht immer das  gleiche dauergeballere ...


----------



## Rollora (11. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Dumme Liste.
> 
> Sowas wie BF als MP Shooter haben da nix zu suchen.
> Genauso wie HL, oder Portal 2. Lol, oder das Geniale Nolf.


Die Community hat die Titel gennant, leider haben die Redakteure die MP Titel (bei denen es wohl klar ist, dass man eine Map nicht nur 1x spielt...) nicht rausgenommen.


----------



## Corsa500 (11. Mai 2012)

Wirklich durchgespielt habe ich wohl am häufigsten CoD MW2 (4-5 Mal), aber in Crysis habe ich deutlich mehr Zeit versenkt...
Einfach irgendein Level starten und zocken bis es auf einmal dunkel ist, passiert mir mindestens alle 2 Wochen wieder - und das seit mehreren Jahren  

Also kann die Antwort nach der Frage in welchem Spiel ich am allerhäufigsten Abschnitte nochmal gespielt habe nur Crysis lauten^^

BF3 ist auch wahrscheinlich einfach nur ein Fehler der Leute die nicht gelesen haben worum es geht und "Wiederspielwert" mit "Langzeitmotivation" gleichsetzen... Ich hoffe mal das erkennt selbst PCGames.de 

Borderlands konnte mich im SP auch noch sehr lange nach dem Ende motivieren, ansonsten fallen mir noch Portal ein (dank der Kürze deutlich häufiger als Portal 2) und bei Rainbow Six Vegas 2 habe ich auch ständig Missionen nochmals gespielt


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> OK, die ganze Community: AB IN DIE WÜSTE!!!
> 
> Steht doch im Artikel, wer die Liste zusammen gestellt hat:
> 
> ...



Ok, hast gewonnen. Falsche und dumme Interpretation meinerseits. Ich gebe mich diesmal mit meiner eigenen dummen Aussage geschlagen. 

Jedenfalls was das zusammenstellen angeht.

Hätte man eventuell anders formulieren sollen, die Nachfrage. Ich bleibe aberdabei. Ego Shooter sind eine spezielle Art der spielweise.


----------



## headcutter1001 (11. Mai 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Die Community hat die Titel gennant, leider haben die Redakteure die MP Titel (bei denen es wohl klar ist, dass man eine Map nicht nur 1x spielt...) nicht rausgenommen.


 

Es handelt sich um die Singleplayer Kampange dass ist euch doch klar oder ?


----------



## Rollora (11. Mai 2012)

headcutter1001 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um die Singleplayer Kampange dass ist euch doch klar oder ?


Wär ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das allen klar ist.
Die meisten spielen BF3 ja doch im MP ebenso wie COD und da ist auch nach Jahren der Wiederspielwert hoch, das erklärt auch die hohen Votes


----------



## Chris1q1q (11. Mai 2012)

stirb langsam: nakatomi plaza? LoL

ist das ernst gemeint?


----------



## DerDuke13 (11. Mai 2012)

battlefield 3 ernsthaft? xD 
Ich meine ich liebe den multiplayer <3, aber die kampagne, um die es hier doch geht? (könnte natürlich auch falsch liegen^^), kann auf keiner ebene, außer der grafischen^^, mit anderen oben genannten Titeln mithalten (und nein ich meine nicht cod^^).
Mein persönliches highlight war ja half life 2 (gut half life 1 und bioshock hättens auch verdient^^)


----------



## Mantelhuhn (11. Mai 2012)

DerDuke13 schrieb:


> battlefield 3 ernsthaft? xD
> Ich meine ich liebe den multiplayer <3, aber die kampagne, um die es hier doch geht? (könnte natürlich auch falsch liegen^^), kann auf keiner ebene, außer der grafischen^^, mit anderen oben genannten Titeln mithalten (und nein ich meine nicht cod^^).
> Mein persönliches highlight war ja half life 2 (gut half life 1 und bioshock hättens auch verdient^^)


 
genau das denke ich auch... obwohl ich jeden Shooter nur ein mal durchspiele, hat mit Half Life 2 am besten gefallen und den würde ich am ehesten wieder anfassen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2012)

Finde es schade, dass solche Ergebnisse immer durch Fanboys "verfälscht" werden. Da braucht doch nur eine Call of Duty oder Battlefield Fanseite einen Aufruf machen und schon klicken hier alle für das Spiel 

Vor allem sollte den Leuten auch klar sein, dass es hier eigentlich um *Singleplayerspiele* geht. Sowas wie Battlefield mag ja im Multiplayer klasse sein, aber Singleplayer?


----------



## Seelendiebstahl (11. Mai 2012)

Im Singleplayer überzeugt Battlefield nicht wirklich :/ Dann lieber Borderlands!!!


----------



## acti0n (12. Mai 2012)

Ganz klar Deus Ex. Wären Third Person Shooter dabei, wären es Max Payne 1 und 2

Wer Battlefield 3 gewählt hat, ganz ehrlich, der sollte sich ein anderes Hobby als den PC suchen. Eine der schlechtesten SP Kampagnen aller aufgezählten Spiele...


----------



## facopse (12. Mai 2012)

Wir voten für den besten Wiederspielwert für den Singleplayer eines Shooters und BF3 / Call of Duty mischen ganz oben mit? Ganz klar: An den votes sind nicht wenige Fanboys beteiligt.
So geil ich CoD 4 und BF3 selber fand - leider heißt es dort für den Singleplayer: 1x durchgespielt und schon alles gesehen. Meistens sogar schon nach wenigen Levels (insbesondere bei CoD).
Bei meinem Voting schwankte ich zwischen Crysis und Half Life 2. Beide Spiele kann ich immer wieder starten und sie machen mir jedes Mal aufs neue unheimlichen Spaß. Schlussendlich habe ich mich doch für Crysis entschieden, da hier technisch und dem weitläufigen Leveldesign bedingt mehr Handlungsspielraum zur Verfügung steht. Half Life 2 hätte sich aber genauso meine Stimme verdient. Aber leider kann man nur für eines voten.


----------



## instinct666 (12. Mai 2012)

Die besten ego shooter?mit wiederspielwert?

Naja ganz klar Stalker (mit community patch)...(warum?) 1. hat man verschiedene enden 2.die artefakt suche und die atmo. ist meiner meinung nach ganz knapp hinter skyrim.

am 2ten platz stalker call of prypjat (mit community patch) (warum?) ich find es so genial gemacht wie man sich frei bewegen kann in der zone.ich habe call of prypjat sicher 6-7 mal durch ( und teil 1 10-15mal) [ich weiß das klingt krank, aber die tchernobyl gschichte find ich so "faszinierend"

half life ist auch super, jeder teil. auch wieder spielenswert, aber erst nach einer pause. ist mir zu linear, aber dennoch spitze

borderlands? hmm ich weiß nicht so genau. ich fands auch super. hab alle dlcs und das spiel durch. aber nochmal ALLES machen? nein das find ich dann doch schon fad.

metro2033 ( auch super atmo...aber nur im untergrund) wiederspiel wert? ..hmm 30% ist auch sehr linear .dennoch freu ich mich auf last light.

von BF 3 und COD will ich nicht reden. die singleplayer sind sinnlos..COD ist nur sinnloses rumgeballer.klar es kommen gute scripts mit rein die dem spiel richtig action verleihen. aber ganz ehrlich( ich brauchs ned weder im multiplayer noch im singleplayer) 

BF 3 singleplayer ..hmmm was soll ich dazu sagen..1mal reicht. gut in szene gesetzt auf dauer fad..multiplayer spiel.(und ja ich habs auch und spiels durchaus gern)


FAZIT:

ich finde ego shooter zählen nicht so zu der gruppe mit hohen wiederspielwert im singleplayer. es seitdenn sie haben rpg elemente enthalten(dann kann man sich drüber streiten) desweiteren wenn ein ego shooter durchweg linear ist, wo ist denn dann der reiz es nochmal zu spielen? man kennt doch sogut wie alles. jede ecke,jedes schock script was auch immer)

meiner meinung nach haben open world RPG´s einen viel höheren wiederspielwert als ego shooter

ps: ich weiß es gibt auch open world ego´s aber die sind mir bis auf stalker zu langweilig gestalten.man siehe far cry 2 ...bis das spiel mal in die gänge kommt hab ich schon die lust verloren


----------



## thlink (12. Mai 2012)

Eine feinere Unterteilung wäre besser gewesen. Es gibt viele Shooter, die man immer wieder mal spielt.


----------



## de-Jo (12. Mai 2012)

facopse schrieb:


> Wir voten für den besten Wiederspielwert für den Singleplayer eines Shooters und BF3 / Call of Duty mischen ganz oben mit? Ganz klar: An den votes sind nicht wenige Fanboys beteiligt.
> So geil ich CoD 4 und BF3 selber fand - leider heißt es dort für den Singleplayer: 1x durchgespielt und schon alles gesehen. Meistens sogar schon nach wenigen Levels (insbesondere bei CoD).
> Bei meinem Voting schwankte ich zwischen Crysis und Half Life 2. Beide Spiele kann ich immer wieder starten und sie machen mir jedes Mal aufs neue unheimlichen Spaß. Schlussendlich habe ich mich doch für Crysis entschieden, da hier technisch und dem weitläufigen Leveldesign bedingt mehr Handlungsspielraum zur Verfügung steht. Half Life 2 hätte sich aber genauso meine Stimme verdient. Aber leider kann man nur für eines voten.


 
Stimme dir absolut zu. Scheinbar verstehen einige die Bedeutung von "Singleplayer" und "Wiederspielwert" nicht. Mich wundert, dass Deus Ex so weit hinten liegt, denn die Möglichkeiten, das Spiel bei erneutem Durchzocken nochmals ganz anders zu erleben, sind schließlich gravierend.
Aber scheinbar verstehen viele das Ganze hier lediglich als "Welches Spiel magst du am liebsten?"-Umfrage... Ich bin mal so frei, die Intelligenz einiger Teilnehmer in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## Mothman (12. Mai 2012)

de-Jo schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar verstehen viele das Ganze hier lediglich als "Welches Spiel magst du am liebsten?"-Umfrage...


Spekulation. 
Außerdem ist doch beides eng miteinander verwandt. 
Ein Spiel welches man gerne hat, spielt man auch mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit mehrfach durch. Ein Spiel, bei welchem man schon beim ersten Mal keinen Spaß hatte, wird man kaum noch mal anfangen.



de-Jo schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei, die Intelligenz einiger Teilnehmer in Frage zu stellen.


Und welchen Teilnehmern bescheinigst du geringe Intelligenz? Die nicht das Spiel gewählt haben, das du gerne oben gesehen hättest?
Das ist ne Meinungsumfrage, da gibt es kein "richtig" oder "falsch".


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Man muss doch mal unterscheiden zwischen reinen EGO Shooter, wie Quake, Unreal Tournament und solchen leicht Füssen wie Hl die mit EGO Shootern rein gar nichts zu tun haben.
> 
> Unter EGO Shooter verbinde ich damaliges LAN Gaming ala eben Quake und Unreal Tournament.


 
Naja, Ego Shooter bedeutet zunächst einfach mal das du aus der Ego Perspektive rumläufst und ballerst. Das hier im Gameplay natürlich große Unterschiede existieren (z.B. Quake vs. NoLF) ist klar. Aber das macht die einzelnen Spiele nicht mehr oder weniger Ego Shooter, sondern verschiebt nur den Fokus des Spielziels.  

Und die ersten Egoshooter waren mal so gar nicht rein auf MP ausgelegt  das hat sich erst mit Quake 1 wirklich so ergeben, dass die hauptsächlich im MP gespielt wurden. Und mit Q3A und UT sind dann so langsam die ersten reinen MP Shooter erschienen, was ja zum Erscheinungszeitpunkt ne echte Sensation war. Von daher halte ich deine Aussagen so für nicht ganz haltbar ^^


----------



## s3bish (12. Mai 2012)

C&C Renegade - gestern erst auf Schwer zum x-ten mal durchgezockt!


----------



## svd (12. Mai 2012)

Habe auch zwischen "Borderlands" und "Crysis 1" geschwankt.

Ersteres ist für mich dann aber doch mehr RPG (zufällig Egoansicht) als Shooter, deshalb ging meine Stimme an letzteres.

Also, bei Shootern unterscheide ich auch zwischen den streng linearen und denen, welche die Leine etwas lockerer halten.

Damit ich einen linearen Shooter öfter spiele, muss schon die Story, Action, Humor, etc. gut sein. 
So hab ich die "NOLF" Reihe und "Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force" gerne mehrmals durchgespielt. 

Bei vielen anderen linearen Shootern spiele ich aber oft nur noch bis zu (oder per Savegame gezielt) gewissen Lieblingsmissionen. 
Etwa "Pripyat" und die "AC130 Mission" in "Modern Warfare 1", die russische Kampagnen in "Call of Duty 1 und 2", den D-Day in "MoH: Allied Assault", Pearl Harbor in "MoH: Pacific Assault", etc.

Von den Open World oder "viel Platz" Shootern mag ich noch immer zB die erste "Delta Frosch Trilogie" (trotz, oder gerade wegen, der strunzdummen KI), "Tribes: Vengeance" (auch wenn Puristen jetzt die Nase rümpfen), "Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri", etc.


----------



## de-Jo (12. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Spekulation.
> Außerdem ist doch beides eng miteinander verwandt.
> Ein Spiel welches man gerne hat, spielt man auch mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit mehrfach durch. Ein Spiel, bei welchem man schon beim ersten Mal keinen Spaß hatte, wird man kaum noch mal anfangen.



Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber wenn man lediglich einen Ego-Shooter sucht, welcher einem Spaß gemacht hat, wie du es schreibst, dann wäre doch der Zusatz "Wiederspielwert" sinnlos, denn wie du bereits sagtest, gute spaßige Spiele zockt man auch gern mal mehrfach. Dann kannst du einfach eine weitere Bester-Shooter-Umfrage machen. Aber hier sollte doch dieser Teilaspekt, Wiederspielwert, herausgehoben werden. Man müsste also scheinbar genauer berücksichtigen, was "Wiederspielwert" ausmacht. Und ich denke der Aspekt, viele mögliche alternative Vorgehensweisen/Lösungswege/Spielweisen (Stealth oder Hau-Drauf) zu eröffnen, ist hierzu essenziell. Deshalb finde ich, dass dein Argument nicht den Kern der Umfrage berücksichtigt. Was meinst du?




Mothman schrieb:


> Und welchen Teilnehmern bescheinigst du geringe Intelligenz? Die nicht das Spiel gewählt haben, das du gerne oben gesehen hättest?
> Das ist ne Meinungsumfrage, da gibt es kein "richtig" oder "falsch".



Bestimmt nicht! Finde es nur Bemerkenswert, dass ich ganz offensichtlich nicht der einzige bin, der die gegebenen Antworten in Zweifel zieht, aus genannten Gründen. Ich bleibe bei meiner Behauptung, dass einige Antwortgeber nicht differenzieren konnten zwischen bloßem Spielspaß und der anders gearteten Frage danach, ob ein Spiel in seiner Konzeption / seinem Design den Aspekt "Wiederspielwert" besonders berücksichtigt. Ich bin auf deine Antwort gespannt, denn bislang habe ich den Eindruck, dass du ebenso wenig differenzierst.
Schöne Grüße, Jo


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Mai 2012)

Quake 2. Unzählige male durchgespielt.


----------



## Mothman (12. Mai 2012)

de-Jo schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht! Finde es nur Bemerkenswert, dass ich ganz offensichtlich nicht der einzige bin, der die gegebenen Antworten in Zweifel zieht, aus genannten Gründen. Ich bleibe bei meiner Behauptung, dass einige Antwortgeber nicht differenzieren konnten zwischen bloßem Spielspaß und der anders gearteten Frage danach, ob ein Spiel in seiner Konzeption / seinem Design den Aspekt "Wiederspielwert" besonders berücksichtigt. Ich bin auf deine Antwort gespannt, denn bislang habe ich den Eindruck, dass du ebenso wenig differenzierst.
> Schöne Grüße, Jo


 Es wird gefragt, welches Spiel "meiner Meinung nach" den höchsten Wiederspielbarkeitswert besitzt. Nicht welches Spiel das per Definition ist.


----------



## hifumi (12. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Es wird gefragt, welches Spiel "meiner Meinung nach" den höchsten Wiederspielbarkeitswert besitzt. Nicht welches Spiel das per Definition ist.


 
Ich kann aber auch schwer glauben, dass Leute die z.B. Portal 2 gewählt haben das Spiel tatsächlich mehrmals durchgespielt haben. Insofern scheints schon so, als hätten einige einfach die Frage nicht richtig gelesen, oder sie halt ignoriert und einfach ihr Lieblingsspiel ausgewählt.


----------



## Mothman (12. Mai 2012)

Kann ja sein, dass das für euch den Anschein hat. Muss aber deshalb noch nicht stimmen. Das reicht mir einfach nicht, um mal pauschal nen ganzen Haufen der Community als "dumm" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## ING (12. Mai 2012)

neben dem schon erwähnten stalker ist es für mich bioshock 1, es gibt soviel zu entdecken und auszuprobieren das es unmöglich ist das alles beim ersten mal zu sehen. die geschichte der kleinen masha die sich durch ganze spiel zieht viel mir auch erst beim 3ten mal auf. echt herzrührend wie sie das erste mal in ihrem leben ein baum gesehen hat und dachte es wäre ein monster oder wie sie verschwand und ihre eltern sie verzweifelt gesucht und versucht haben sie aus den fängen des big daddy's zu befreien während rapture komplett im chaos versinkt, hach...


----------



## de-Jo (12. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Es wird gefragt, welches Spiel "meiner Meinung nach" den höchsten Wiederspielbarkeitswert besitzt. Nicht
> welches Spiel das per Definition ist.



Interessant, wie du konsequent einer inhaltlichen Auseinandersetzung aus dem Weg gehst, und stattdessen dein Argument mit "meiner Meinung nach" wiederholst. Siehe hier:


Mothman schrieb:


> (...)
> Ein Spiel welches man  gerne hat, spielt man auch mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit mehrfach  durch. Ein Spiel, bei welchem man schon beim ersten Mal keinen Spaß  hatte, wird man kaum noch mal anfangen.
> (...)



Ein Spiel, dass nicht zu den Spielen zählt, die ich sehr mag, hat natürlich keinen hohen Wiederspielwert, es sei denn man ist mega gelangweilt und hat keine Alternative. Das ist doch selbstverständlich, und das Argument versteht doch auch jeder. Meine Frage an dich lautet. Wo liegt dann, gemessen an deinem Argument des Mögens (undifferenziert/global/ das Spiel und dessen Spielspaß als Ganzes betrachtend), bitte der Unterschied zur Frage:
*Der beste Ego-Shooter: Wählt jetzt euren Favoriten*

Antwort: Gemessen an deiner Argumentation gäbe es keinen Unterschied. Der Punkt ist nur, dass das offensichtlich nicht gefragt war. Also, korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Mothman (12. Mai 2012)

de-Jo schrieb:


> Also, korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege


Gerne. Mache ich:

Lies doch mal die Überschrift von diesem Artikel. Der Unterschied ist, dass die Ego-Shooter in dieser Liste einen "tollen Wiederspielwert" besitzen (sollten). Bei der anderen Liste war dies egal.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Finde es schade, dass solche Ergebnisse immer durch Fanboys "verfälscht" werden. Da braucht doch nur eine Call of Duty oder Battlefield Fanseite einen Aufruf machen und schon klicken hier alle für das Spiel
> 
> Vor allem sollte den Leuten auch klar sein, dass es hier eigentlich um *Singleplayerspiele* geht. Sowas wie Battlefield mag ja im Multiplayer klasse sein, aber Singleplayer?


 
das siehst du Falsch, den natürlich haben die Titel einen hohen Wiederspielwert grade dadurch dass die So kurz sind, sind die so Quasi wie ein Solitär mit Waffen, einmal kurz eingelegt, zack, durch
Und so kann man halt nur einmal Half Life oder 8 mal Call of Moorhuhn durchspielen 

und nja, das Problem ist halt irgendwo, das man aber auch wieder, dass die Dinger einen sogenannten Singleplayer haben und dadurch auch halt irgendwo in die Liste müssen und man die nicht einfach ausschließen kann so ohne gute Begründung


----------



## svd (12. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...
> den natürlich haben die Titel einen hohen Wiederspielwert grade dadurch dass die So kurz sind, sind die so Quasi wie ein Solitär mit Waffen, einmal kurz eingelegt, zack, durch
> ...



Das finde ich auch. So bietet STALKER zB jede Menge Freiheit und verschiedene Enden, um es immer wieder durchzuspielen.
Aber vom Umfang und der Spieldauer war es mir bisher doch zu heftig, um es nochmal anzufangen. (Da hab ich sogar "Chrome" öfter gespielt.)


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch. So bietet STALKER zB jede Menge Freiheit und verschiedene Enden, um es immer wieder durchzuspielen.
> Aber vom Umfang und der Spieldauer war es mir bisher doch zu heftig, um es nochmal anzufangen. (Da hab ich sogar "Chrome" öfter gespielt.)


 
das war eigentlich mehr Zynisch gemeint, weil die Dinger einfach so lächerlich kurz sind, das man die am Stück durchspielen kann

ach ja, ich hätte Portal auch nicht in die Liste genommen und auch wenn da noch andere Nicht-FPS wie Borderlands, was ja auch nur ein RPG mit Schusswaffen ist, so hat ein Borderlands auch immerhin noch Waffen wohin Portal als Puzzler nur mehr das HL Grundgerüst hat, aber gut, dafür hab ich das 2 mal hintereinander durchgepielt, einmal auf Englisch und auf Deutsch


----------



## de-Jo (12. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Gerne. Mache ich:
> 
> Lies doch mal die Überschrift von diesem Artikel. Der Unterschied ist, dass die Ego-Shooter in dieser Liste einen "tollen Wiederspielwert" besitzen (sollten). Bei der anderen Liste war dies egal.



Danke, dass du mir die Überschrift vorliest. Ich zitiere dich nochmal:


Mothman schrieb:


> Ein  Spiel welches man gerne hat, spielt man auch mit höherer  Wahrscheinlichkeit mehrfach durch. Ein Spiel, bei welchem man schon beim  ersten Mal keinen Spaß hatte, wird man kaum noch mal anfangen.(...)



Du willst also sagen, dass du sowohl Lieblings-Ego-Shooter hast, die keinen Wiederspielwert haben (was in Anbetracht deiner vorherigen Aussage [siehe Zitat oben] ein Widerspruch wäre), und das du Lieblings-Ego-Shooter hast, die einen hohen Wiederspielwert haben.
Das macht, zumindest gemessen an deinem zugrunde gelegten Maßstab, einfach keinen Sinn. Die Umfrage impliziert die Möglichkeit, dass es gute Ego-Shooter gibt, die allerdings einen geringen Wiederspielwert haben. Du hingegen behauptest, dass einfach jedes Spiel einen hohen Wiederspielwert aufweist, sobald es jemand gerne hat. Somit gibt es für den Wiederspielwert keinerlei Maßstab mehr und die Umfrage erfasst nur noch Ego-Shooter, die "man gerne hat". Der Zusatz Wiederspielwert ist nutzlos/sinnlos. Das wiederum war Gegenstand meiner Kritik. Du argumentierst einfach blind an meinem Kritikpunkt vorbei.


----------



## Mothman (13. Mai 2012)

de-Jo schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mir die Überschrift vorliest. Ich zitiere dich nochmal:


So viel Zeit muss eben sein.

So ist es aber doch nunmal.
Es kommt halt darafu an, wie du "Wiederspielwert" definierst.
Ob es "nur" heißt, dass man das Spiel öfter durchgespielt hat, weil es einem Spaß gemacht hat oder ob es theoretisch öfter durchspielbar ist, weil es entsprechende Vorteile bietet (verschiedene Lösungswege, verschiedene Klassen etc).

Beides muss ja nichts miteinander zu tun haben. 
Ein Spiel kann auch einen hohen Wiederspielwert besitzten, einfach nur weil es eben Spaß macht.
Ein Spiel kann aber auch alles bieten, was ein erneutes Spielen reizvoll machen würde, macht aber im Grunde des Gameplays keinen Spaß.

Also wie willst du da jetzt festlegen, was mit der Umfrage gemeint war und wer "Recht" hat?

Dass bei einer Umfrage (die von Usern "erstellt" und von Usern durchgeführt wird) kein Ergebnis rauskommt, was alle zufrieden stellt, ist doch klar.
Schon eben alleine deshalb, weil es keine Formel für das Spiel mit em höchsten Wiederspielwert gibt.


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2012)

de-Jo schrieb:


> . Du argumentierst einfach blind an meinem Kritikpunkt vorbei.


 
naja, ich glaube eher das du eher so ein kleiner Erbsenzähler bist der auch grade eher versucht da sich so durchzuwurschteln um irgendwo doch recht zu bekommen, aber irgendwie doch eher im Treibsand landet

Natürlich hat der Mottenmann recht das sich der Wiederspielwert alleine dadurch erhöht dass man das Spiel mag und nicht alleine dadurch bestimmt wird wie viel auswahlmöglichkeiten man hat. Und das schöne ist, man kann das, wenn auch an zwei Genre- und Artfremden Beispielen belegen:
Siehe Heavy Rain, man hat jede Menge Enden, aber dennoch ist das eher ein Spiel das man idr. nur einmal durchspielt
Und Siehe "den Lieblingsfilm", den man schon auf VHS, dann DVD und nun wieder Auf BluRay hat, die Handlung hat sich seit dem nie verändert, man kennt den Film in 2 Sprachen auswendig und dennoch schaut man den sich immer wieder an


----------



## de-Jo (13. Mai 2012)

Gute Beispiele, Enisra. Danke. Genau nach solchen Einwänden hab ich gesucht. Ich finde es trotzdem bedauerlich, dass somit lediglich ein weiteres Mal der Lieblings-Ego-Shooter erfragt wird. Das beurteilen von Teilaspekten finde ich viel interessanter. Der Begriff "Wiederspielwert" erweist sich euren Ausführungen nach als ungeeignet.

Find ich schade, denn das macht die Befragung gewöhnlich und uninteressant. Aber okay, ich seh's ein, und pflichte Mothman und dir bei. Was bleibt ist eine, wie ich finde, langweilige weil allgemeine Umfrage. Bedauerlich.


----------

